# Well here the question, bee suits for fat guys



## mmman (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm about your size and have a 4xl jacket from Dadent.com that I just love. Nice. They have full suits too.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

http://ultrabreezesuits.com/suit/order_2011.htm

These folks build to fit


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks guys I will look into these ideas


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

weldingfreak6010 said:


> thanks guys I will look into these ideas


I have one of their jackets and it is fantastic. I am a large fellow too at 6'2'' and 335 so you should be able to get one that fits. I am going to buy a full suit from them this year.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

My ultrabreeze jacket has ample room for my 6'5" 380 pound frame.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

Ultrabreeze is simply the best.
If it doesn't fit, you can send it back and they'll send you another size...no charge, no hassle.
Unequalled customer service.
(I have a jacket and suit)


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet I will giver them a call


----------



## Beeman410 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ultra breeze looks good but if all fails a tyvek suit works great too


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Do what I do, use an older pair of your blue jeans (without tears or holes, of course.) Go to Goodwill, pick up a decent white (or light colored) longsleeved shirt a size larger, and you're good to go. minimum expense. Works just fine. When they weare out, no big deal replacing them. 

In fact, I have three shirts, and when I leave an apiary, I change shirts...esp. in the summer when I sweat a lot.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

StevenG said:


> Do what I do, use an older pair of your blue jeans (without tears or holes, of course.) Go to Goodwill, pick up a decent white (or light colored) longsleeved shirt a size larger, and you're good to go. minimum expense. Works just fine. When they weare out, no big deal replacing them.
> 
> In fact, I have three shirts, and when I leave an apiary, I change shirts...esp. in the summer when I sweat a lot.
> Regards,
> Steven


thanks i will give that some thought or the painters suit


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

StevenG said:


> Do what I do, use an older pair of your blue jeans (without tears or holes, of course.) Go to Goodwill, pick up a decent white (or light colored) longsleeved shirt a size larger, and you're good to go. minimum expense. Works just fine. When they weare out, no big deal replacing them.
> 
> In fact, I have three shirts, and when I leave an apiary, I change shirts...esp. in the summer when I sweat a lot.
> Regards,
> Steven



You nailed it! Exactly what I do.:thumbsup:


----------

